# Youtube Videos zur Fahrtechnik



## NunAuchDa (14. April 2021)

Hallo,

auf youtube gibts ja unzählige Videos zum Thema Fahrtechnik.

Gibts da zufällig Kanäle welche eher empfehlenswert wären?

Vielen Dank,
Jürgen


----------



## David1812 (14. April 2021)

Die Fahrtechnikvideos von On trail finde ich sehr gut.

Sind eher kurz und knackig und auch in Kooperation mit dem Forum hier entstanden (glaube ich).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NunAuchDa (14. April 2021)

Danke


----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (14. April 2021)

Fluidride.


----------



## mad raven (15. April 2021)

TCaad10 schrieb:


> Fluidride.


Ja. sobald man kein absoluter Anfänger mehr ist. imho mit das beste was es gibt.
Rich Drew finde ich auch noch ganz gut. 
Deutschsprachige die ein ähnliches Niveau erreichen habe ich leider noch nirgends gefunden.


----------



## Marc B (15. April 2021)

Hi Jürgen,

ich selber mache auf Deutsch viele Fahrtechnik-Videos, der Kanal heißt BikenTV  Meine ersten Videos habe ich als MTB-News-Redakteur gemacht in 2009 mit Hannes, später kamen auch HOW-TO-Artikel hier in den News! Anschauen tue ich mir gerne englischsprachige Videos, Skills with Phil hat ein paar Gute, Ride & Inspire, Hey Coach (NSMB), Kyle & April, Mountainbike Training Center und Bikeradar. 

Kritischer sehe ich immer mal wieder Profi-Fahrer/innen ohne Coaching-Background, die manchmal Tutorials mit sehr veralteten Tipps oder Missverständnissen veröffentlichen. Bei GMBN sind sicher Top-Profi-Fahrer/innen am Start, leider aber auch immer wieder alte Fahrtechnik-Mythen oder fehlende Methodiken.

Aber ich denke, da findet jeder etwas passendes - LERNEN tust Du die Sachen eh selber durchs MACHEN und tun, Kurse sind super wegen Feedback vom Coach und Videos können einen inspirieren bzw. gute Lern-Tipps geben.

LG und ride on,
Marc


----------



## NunAuchDa (15. April 2021)

Danke für Eure Tips.

Corona bedingt schauts mit Kursen ja erst einmal eher schlecht aus bzw. es ist nichts planbar.
Deine Videos schaute ich auch schon 

Viele Grüße
Jürgen


----------



## DonArcturus (15. April 2021)

Bei Fluidride finde ich nicht nur, dass die Tipps sehr gut sind, ich finde, die Lehrer haben ein sehr gutes Auge und erkennen die Problemstellen der Schülerin sehr gut. Sie überladen die Schülerin nicht mit allmöglichen Informationen, sondern schulen sie nur gezielt an der Stelle, an der die Schülerin sich befindet. Das beste Beispiel dafür, dass ein guter Kurs verdammt viel helfen kann!


----------



## DasQuarkbrot (22. April 2021)

Skills with Phil finde ich sehr gut oder Ali Clarkson. Letzterer geht zwar mehr Richtung Trial, aber auch davon kann man im Alltag einiges gebrauchen.


----------



## DonArcturus (23. April 2021)

Naja, Skills with Phil ist, finde ich, nicht gerade ein Lernvideo, eher zum Vergnügen.
Ab und an erklärt er manche Dinge, und das ganz gut, aber es erfordert bereits ein hohes Maß an Können.


----------



## DasQuarkbrot (1. Mai 2021)

Ja, stimmt schon, aber ich finde den Kanal trotzdem gut. Zumindest animiert er dazu rauszugehen und mit dem Fahrrad zu spielen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loki1987 (2. Mai 2021)

Marc B schrieb:


> Kritischer sehe ich immer mal wieder Profi-Fahrer/innen ohne Coaching-Background, die manchmal Tutorials mit sehr veralteten Tipps oder Missverständnissen veröffentlichen. Bei GMBN sind sicher Top-Profi-Fahrer/innen am Start, leider aber auch immer wieder alte Fahrtechnik-Mythen oder fehlende Methodiken.


Hast du dafür evtl. ein paar Beispiele?
Methodik ist natürlich eine ganz andere Sache, aber gerade (Ex)Profis auf ihre verwendeten Techniken hin zu kritisieren finde ich doch recht spannend. Insbesondere, da die Tipps welche weitergegeben werden ja für diese Personen einen Mehrwert gehabt haben müssen, ansonsten würden sie diese nicht teilen bzw. nicht als wertvoll genug erinnern um sie mit anderen zu teilen.
Auch finde ich es schwer etwas als grundlegend falsch zu bezeichnen, wenn jemand mit dieser Technik nachweislich einer der Top Fahrer war oder ist. Somit muss es zumindest für manche Personen oder Fertigkeitslevel praktikabel und bedingt nützlich sein.
Das soll weder gegen dich im speziellen noch gegen deinen Beitrag gehen, ich sehe GMBN und ihre Video Tutorials auch oft als recht konfus an, mich würde nur konkret interessieren welche Information du zum Beispiel als falsch oder veraltet ansehen würdest, da das ja schon voraussetzt, dass alternative Techniken nachweislich besser funktionieren und mir wären da nicht wirklich dramatische Entwicklungen im MTB Bereich bekannt. Wie gesagt, keine Kritik an dir oder deiner Aussage, ich wüsste einfach wirklich gern, was du konkret als veraltet ansehen würdest um mir da mal meine eigenen Gedanken darüber zu machen


----------



## mad raven (3. Mai 2021)

Ich habe das Gefühl, es gibt 5 Arten von Fahrtechnik Videos:

Die von "Laien"
Die immer gleichen von meist deutschsprachigen Fahrtechniktrainern
Die von Profi Fahrern die die immer gleichen Formulierungen übernehmen
Die von Profis die beschreiben was sie wirklich machen
Die von Fahrtechniktrainern die Techniken 'anders" erklären.
Mit den ersten beiden kann ich wenig anfangen.  Wobei es bei Variante 1 immer mal wieder interessante Tipps gibt. 
Vllt liegt es an deran, dass die Videos alle die selben Methodik zum vermitteln verwenden dass mir diese nicht zusagen. Anstatt mir 3x das gleiche in 3 verschiedenen Videos anzuschauen hätte ich lieber 3 unterschiedliche Erklärungen für die selbe Technik.
Die letzten beiden Kategorien sagen mir am meisten zu. Spontane Beispiele für die 4 Kategorie sind für mich z.b.   MGM, Punter I Punter II oder Cam Zink. Und Kategorue 5: Fluidride.

Ich glaube aber es hängt auch stark vom eigenen Level ab. Grundlegende Fahrtechniken beherrsche ich sicher, darum interessieren mich mehr Kleinigkeiten auf die ich noch bewusst(er) achten kann.


----------



## goldencore (5. Mai 2021)

Fluidride finde ich auch absolut top und auch Kyle&April sind empfehlenswert. Deutschsprachig gefallen mir noch die Sachen von RockMyTrail.


----------



## xalex (5. Mai 2021)

Hier hat jemand eine Sammlung angefangen:








						Mountainbike Fahrtechniken & MTB Tricks - binbiken.de
					

Mountainbike Fahrtechnik- und MTB-Trick-Verzeichnis. Hier findet ihr Videos, Tutorials, Fotos und Tipps zu allen MTB Fahrtechniken und MTB Tricks.




					www.binbiken.de


----------



## Marc B (5. Mai 2021)

Loki1987 schrieb:


> Hast du dafür evtl. ein paar Beispiele?
> Methodik ist natürlich eine ganz andere Sache, aber gerade (Ex)Profis auf ihre verwendeten Techniken hin zu kritisieren finde ich doch recht spannend. Insbesondere, da die Tipps welche weitergegeben werden ja für diese Personen einen Mehrwert gehabt haben müssen, ansonsten würden sie diese nicht teilen bzw. nicht als wertvoll genug erinnern um sie mit anderen zu teilen.
> Auch finde ich es schwer etwas als grundlegend falsch zu bezeichnen, wenn jemand mit dieser Technik nachweislich einer der Top Fahrer war oder ist. Somit muss es zumindest für manche Personen oder Fertigkeitslevel praktikabel und bedingt nützlich sein.
> Das soll weder gegen dich im speziellen noch gegen deinen Beitrag gehen, ich sehe GMBN und ihre Video Tutorials auch oft als recht konfus an, mich würde nur konkret interessieren welche Information du zum Beispiel als falsch oder veraltet ansehen würdest, da das ja schon voraussetzt, dass alternative Techniken nachweislich besser funktionieren und mir wären da nicht wirklich dramatische Entwicklungen im MTB Bereich bekannt. Wie gesagt, keine Kritik an dir oder deiner Aussage, ich wüsste einfach wirklich gern, was du konkret als veraltet ansehen würdest um mir da mal meine eigenen Gedanken darüber zu machen



Hi Loki,

sorry für die späte Antwort! 

Bei GMBN ist nicht das Problem, dass sie falsche Techniken vorfahren etc., sondern dass beim Erklären alte Mythen aufgewärmt werden. Klassiker bei denen ist das Thema Steilabfahrt, seit fast 10 Jahren ist der internationale Lehrstandard, dass man bei Steilpassagen zentral über dem Tretlager bleibt und das Bike in die Steilstelle kippen lässt (Stichwort Bike-Body-Seperation). Dadurch wandert der Sattel unter einem nach vorne und die Arme werden etwas länger OHNE, dass man den Körper / die Hüfte aktiv nach hinten schiebt. Wie gesagt, das ist ein alter Hut und keine Diskussion unter Coaches, aber GMBN erklärt es immer noch so.

Es gibt noch mehr Beispiele, aber das ist so der Klassiker bei denen  Habe gerade extra nochma geguckt, im 2020er Steep Trails Video wird es von dem neuen Presenter noch schlimmer und wirklich falsch erzählt (und in der Trockenübung gezeigt).

LG,
Marc


----------



## Loki1987 (5. Mai 2021)

@Marc B
Ah, das macht natürlich absolut Sinn!
Mir wäre das Problem im Video tatsächlich nicht aufgefallen, einfach weil ich mir darüber keine Gedanken mehr mache. Ich hätte es zwar auch wie du erklärt, aber eine falsche Erklärung wohl einfach ignoriert. Einen Anfänger verwirrt das verständlicherweise, wenn ihm dann an anderer Stelle erzählt wird, er solle zentral auf dem Rad stehen.
Zeigt nur einmal mehr, dass es auch bei den Videos mehr braucht, als nur ein zwei Bewegungsabläufe zu zeigen um einen Anfänger zu befähigen das gesehene am Trail sinnvoll umzusetzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (11. Mai 2021)

mad raven schrieb:


> Ich habe das Gefühl, es gibt 5 Arten von Fahrtechnik Videos:
> 
> Die von "Laien"
> Die immer gleichen von meist deutschsprachigen Fahrtechniktrainern
> ...



Bei Fluidride finde ich die aktuelle Serie vom Konzept her super (Life beim Coaching dabei sein). Simon finde ich auch sympathisch und anschaulich erklärend. Klar, wenn man selber hauptberuflich Coach ist, kann man die Folgen nicht aus reiner "Endverbraucher:innen-Sicht" sehen, da ist man natürlich auch viel am analysieren, warum er was wie macht methodisch etc. Das sind dann einige Aspekte, herausstechen tut da natürlich die Frage, warum er bei einer Teilnehmer:in auf diesem Niveau keine Video-Analyse macht. Klar, das kann auch eine Typ-Frage sein, aber gerade auf dem Level können per Slomo noch Nuancen gefunden werden, die der TN helfen. Auch sonst sehe ich einige Methoden etwas kritisch also diskutierbar, aber das wäre passend für Austausch unter Trainer:innen dabei ins Detail zu gehen. Die Frage wäre ja auch, ob das Coaching quasi doch eher nur für die Kamera gemacht wird oder ob er ohne Filmer:in da SEHR anders vorgehen würde (ich musste mal für den WDR sowas machen und die Regie sagte mir dann "Du erklärst erst was und dann fahrt ihr in den Trail" - da musste ich dann dagegen halten und Vorübungen durchsetzen, aber was ich dann machen durfte war immer noch ganz weit weg von dem was ich als Coach ohne TV Team mache).

Was mir inhaltlich bei Fluidride auffällt ist dieses "da wird ja sonst viel Mist erzählt, so wie ich es coache ist es richtig". Gerade beim Bunny Hop Video war dies sehr klar formuliert. Daraus resultiert mehrfach m.E. so eine "hauptsache anders" Mentalität. Beim Bunny Hop erklärt und zeigt Simon, wie und was er anders macht als für ihn wichtige Aspekte für den Bunny Hop, bei der Demo macht er jedoch einen "normalen" Bunny Hop, wie er auch sonst gezeigt wird. Also mit Manual Impuls etc.  

Ähnliches eigentlich bei fast allen Fluidride Videos der aktuellen Serie, ich fände es in der Kommunikation und inhaltlich besser, wenn da mehr Offenheit da wäre und auch mal ein zeigen verschiedener Ansätze. 

By the way @mad raven  : Wer zählt denn so der zweiten Gruppe? Frage für einen Freund  Ich mache meine Videos ja auch deutsch, bin inhaltlich aber eher an den internationalen Linien. Deswegen unterscheiden sich ja meine Videos inhaltlich auch so stark von den anderen deutschsprachigen Coaches auf Youtube. Plus es sind einige eigene Sachen aus meinen bisher 12 Jahren Coaching mit drin.

LG,
Marc


----------



## mad raven (11. Mai 2021)

Marc B schrieb:


> Das sind dann einige Aspekte, herausstechen tut da natürlich die Frage, warum er bei einer Teilnehmer:in auf diesem Niveau keine Video-Analyse macht


Die Aussage ist so falsch:wie man z.B. im letzten Video sehen kann, aber auch in älteren. Gut möglich dass noch mehr "off Camera" passiert oder nur der Ton aber nicht die Bilder genutzt werden (wer will sehen wie die beiden auf ein Handy starren? )
(die Links gehen zum Richtigem Zeitpunk im Video)


Marc B schrieb:


> By the way @mad raven : Wer zählt denn so der zweiten Gruppe? Frage für einen Freund


Ich habe mir mal die Mühe gemacht und mich durch eine handvoll Videos deutscher Fahrtechniktrainer geskippt (Tutorials von Profi-Fahrern habe ich bewusst ausgelassen).
Ich muss ehrlicherweise meine Aussage etwas revidieren: Das z.B. Videos zur Grundposition sehr ähnlich sind liegt einfach daran dass die selbe Technik erklärt wird. wäre komisch wenn  es da gravierende Unterschiede gäbe. Natürlich gab es ähnliche Formulierungen, aber nicht erwähnenswert identische.

Wenn es um den Manual geht werden die Formulierungen ähnlicher: L-Shape habe ich in vielen gehört (von dir, rock my trail, oder z.B. bike components. Interessant finde ich auch welche Probleme in keinem angesprochen werden: Das Abknicken mit dem Oberkörper beim nach hinten gehen und nur wenige (ich meine du bist die einzige Ausnahme mit einem Video) sagen was zur Fußposition dabei.
(Die beiden Fehler kenne ich aus eigener Erfahrung).

Beim Bunny Hop werden die Videos sprachlich noch unterschiedlicher. Konzeptionell gibt es Überschneidungen (z.b. bei  dir,  Fahrrad xxl oder Bike Magazin die Wippe), aber auch Unterschiede dazu (Rock my Trail: Lenker zur Hüfte)


Ein Grund für meine Aussage mit "immer gleich" könnten die Rock my Trail Videos sein, da hier Videoübergreifend immer die selben Formulierungen und Phrasen genutzt werden. (was für mich auch einen Sinn ergibt aber mit der Zeit repetativ auf mich wirkt)

Was mir bei fast allen (nicht nur deutschsprachigen) Fahrtechnik Videos auffällt ist, es wird meist nur beschrieben was die Idealposition ist, oder welche typischen Fehler auftreten. Leider viel seltener wie man diese Position erreicht, bzw die typischen Fehler vermeidet.

und eigentlich wollte ich mich vor einer Antwort drücken, aber im Nachhinein bin ich froh drüber weil ich meinen obigen Beitrag aus einem Bauchgefühl heraus geschrieben hatte und meine Meinung jetzt nochmal hinterfragen musste.


----------



## Marc B (12. Mai 2021)

@mad raven Danke für Dein Feedback! Oh, okay - ich hatte nicht alle Videos aus der aktuellen Fluidride-Serie angeguckt, nur ein paar - zB. Bunny Hop, Manual und noch ein paar andere., aber das sind gerade Themen, wo eine Video-Analyse sehr wichtig ist, gerade weil er ja diesen Aspekt "dieser eine Aspekt hat ihr geholfen jetzt" betonen will. Mein Fehler, hätte dann schreiben sollen "ich frage mich, warum er in den Videos die ich gesehen habe, keine Video-Analyse mit Ihr gemacht hat". Sein Coaching Stil, wie er ihn hier zeigt, sagt mir weniger zu. Zu viel theoretischer Input, zu wenig "erstmal fühlen lassen", wie wir hier im anderen Thema schon hatten "zu viel interner Fokus". Aber klar, viele Wege führen nach Rom und da gibt es kein richtig und falsch. Inhaltlich was Fahrtechnik bezogen auf Bio-Mechanik angeht, gibt es ein paar Punkte, wo es spannend wäre mal mit ihm zu diskutieren, aber sowas macht man selbst unter Coaches immer besser mit Bike.

Zu den deutschen Videos. Eigentlich kenne ich kaum Fahrtechniktrainer:innen, die Videos machen. Viele sind schon älter, die man online findet. 

Zur Wippe & Bunny Hop: Da sieht man halt auch kleine, aber sehr wichtige Unterschiede. Gerade zu Stefan (Bike Magazin) habe ich sehr starke Unterschiede, angefangen beim Manual Impuls etc. 

Bei mir und anderen ist es natürlich auch so, dass wir ältere Videos drin lassen und nicht löschen, ABER den aktuellen Stand sieht man dann in Neueren. Zum Beispiel hast Du hier mein Bunny Hop Video aus 2016 verlinkt, in meinem aktuelleren gibt es jedoch Unterschiede, siehe HIER!

LG,
Marc


----------



## mad raven (12. Mai 2021)

Marc B schrieb:


> Sein Coaching Stil, wie er ihn hier zeigt, sagt mir weniger zu. Zu viel theoretischer Input, zu wenig "erstmal fühlen lassen", wie wir hier im anderen Thema schon hatten "zu viel interner Fokus".


Ich mag genau das. Ist auf jeden Fall eine Persönliche Vorliebe, aber ich kann Techniken besser lernen wenn ich weiß was welches Körperteil macht (machen soll) und warum.
Ich bin auch sehr froh eine brauchbare Körperwahrnehmung zu haben und so (irgendwann) ohne Video zu merken was ich mache. (Z.b. Fußgelenk zu sehr strecken bei Manual).
Leider ist das nur der erste Schritt zum beheben des Problems 

_Meine_ Art zu lernen ist folgende:

interner Fokus: erst einmal den Körper die richtige Position / Bewegungsablauf klar machen
interner Fokus: Bewegungen verinnerlichen. Einerseits wenn ich konkret beim üben bin, aber auch beim "vor sich hin rollen", z.B. einfach bewusst Kurven Fahren und dabei auf Knie, Ellenbogen und Blickführung achten
externer Fokus: nachdem es die Bewegungen (theoretisch) klar sind einfach mal machen
interner Fokus: Fehleranalyse. Ich gehe sozusagen die Details die mir aus Schritt 1 klar sind (sein sollten) durch und checke ob ich diese auch so mache.
zurück zu Schritt 2 und das ganze wieder von vorne.
Schritt 4 ist der bei welchem ich bei einem Fahrtechnik Training am meisten Input vom Trainer erwarten würde. Insbesondere weniger  was ich richtig mache, sondern mehr was ich falsch mache).
Ohne Trainer hilft mir der _theoretische Input, _besonder bei Schritt 1 und 4. Nur ein "fühlt sich gut an" oder "fühlt sich schlecht an" wäre mir zu wenig, da ich dann nicht weiß was ich anders machen muss.


Marc B schrieb:


> Zu den deutschen Videos. Eigentlich kenne ich kaum Fahrtechniktrainer:innen, die Videos machen. Viele sind schon älter, die man online findet.


Vllt ist das nicht deutlich genug geworden: Aber ich beziehe mich hier explizit *nur auf die Videos* (genau genommen sogar nur auf Youtube Videos).  
Über alle (deutschen) Fahrtechniklehrer ein Pauschalurteil zu fällen ist bei weitem nicht das was ich will.  Auch unterstelle ich nicht, dass meine Kritikpunkte zu den Videos auch bei einem Livecoaching zutreffen.


Marc B schrieb:


> Bei mir und anderen ist es natürlich auch so, dass wir ältere Videos drin lassen und nicht löschen, ABER den aktuellen Stand sieht man dann in Neueren. Zum Beispiel hast Du hier mein Bunny Hop Video aus 2016 verlinkt, in meinem aktuelleren gibt es jedoch Unterschiede, siehe HIER!


Der Punkt ist: man findet diese alten Videos trotzdem noch. und imho ist gerade Anfängern nicht klar dass es Unterschiede zwischen der vermittelten Technik (und der Didaktik) zwischen alten und aktuellen Videos gibt.
Da ich hauptsächlich auf die Didaktik geachtet habe und weniger auf die Details der Techniken habe ich das von dir verlinkte Video nicht mit in meine Aufzählung aufgenommen weil sich imho bei den von mir erwähnten Punkten die Videos ähneln.


----------



## Roman_SK (16. Mai 2021)

Finde auch die von On Trail echt gut, gerade weil die einem auch zeigen was man nicht machen sollte. 



			https://m.youtube.com/channel/UCXEmJF0VN7su4cDGjzxHtqA/videos


----------



## Stepon (16. Juni 2021)

Ich bin bei meinen abendlichen "Recherchen" auf den Kanal von Joy of Bike gestoßen, kennt das wer? Das macht auf mich einen guten Eindruck, bin aber auch erst recht neu dabei, mich ernsthafter mit der Materie zu beschäftigen.

BikenTV habe ich auch schon geschaut, das ist echt top!


----------



## goldencore (16. Juni 2021)

Joy of Bike ist nicht schlecht, man muss aber die leicht philosophischen Übergänge abkönnen.
Ihr Video zum "einfachen" Bunny-Hop finde ich allerdings ziemlich daneben. Die Drop Geschichten haben mir aber geholfen.

Ich stehe sehr auf Fluidride.


----------



## Stepon (16. Juni 2021)

goldencore schrieb:


> Joy of Bike ist nicht schlecht, man muss aber die leicht philosophischen Übergänge abkönnen.
> Ihr Video zum "einfachen" Bunny-Hop finde ich allerdings ziemlich daneben. Die Drop Geschichten haben mir aber geholfen.
> 
> Ich stehe sehr auf Fluidride.


Findest du an der Technik was daneben oder nur die Art des Videos?

Ich habe mich ein bisschen an der Technik versucht und fand es etwas einfacher als die Variante mit Manual davor (was vielleicht daran liegt, dass ich den nicht besonders kann :-D )

Ich find das Video ein bisschen arg übertrieben aufgezogen, aber auch witzig.


Fluidride gefällt mir auch extrem gut 👍


----------



## mad raven (16. Juni 2021)

Was ich bei Joy of Bike nicht mag ist, dass viele Dinge als "neuer hot Shit"  dargestellt werden die es eigentlich nicht so sind. Teilweise wird  mir auch zu viel vereinfacht:

Beispiel Bunny Hop: 
Joy of Bike hat insofern recht, dass man selten einen super hohen Bunny Hop braucht. Trotzdem ist es _für mich_ vom Verständnis her wichtig zu wissen wo die Höhe überhaupt herkommt um dann zu wissen bei welchem Teil der Bewegung ich eher faul sein kann.

Ähnliches Thema: R.A.D.: Sicher nicht verkehrt, aber imho auch nicht so universal  wie er dargestellt wird.  Ein Bike mit R.A.D. Werten die deutlich anders sind als die Körper Maße wird sicher nicht (gut) passen, aber nur weil der Wert "passend" ist muss das Bike noch nicht passend sein.

Etwas überspitz formuliert ist der Inhalt von Joy of Bike: Row, Anti-Row und Hip-Hinge. Sicherlich wichtige Bewegungen auf dem Bike. Anderseits falsch ist es auch auf keinen Fall was da erzählt wird.

Fluidride legt viel Wert auf Background und Erklärungen was ich persönlich sehr gut finde. Ist eine Fahrtechnikschule die mich in echt auch mal reizen würde.


----------



## goldencore (16. Juni 2021)

Für mich ist das kein richtiger Bunny Hop mehr. Zu sagen, man würde eine einfachere Variante zeigen, dann aber eigentlich etwas anderes zu tun, finde ich nicht hilfreich.
Man sieht auch, dass Alex mit der Technik nicht annähernd die Höhe erreicht wie mit seiner normalen Technik.
Manchmal gibt es eben keinen Königsweg zu einer Fertigkeit, sondern man muss eine komplizierte Bewegung eben mehr oder weniger mühsam erlernen.
Ich kämpfe da auch noch.

Ich mag den analytischen Ansatz von Fluidride sehr. Das kommt mir entgegen, da ich auch immer genau wissen will, warum ich etwas machen soll und wofür. Ich hatte schon (in verschiedenen Sportarten) oft genug mit Leuten zu tun, die eine Sportart fantastisch beherrschen, aber fast nix dazu erklären können. Ich sage nur "Just send it!". Das endet dann bei Friday Fails.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrookie (16. Juni 2021)

mad raven schrieb:


> Was ich bei Joy of Bike nicht mag ist, dass viele Dinge als "neuer hot Shit"  dargestellt werden die es eigentlich nicht so sind. Teilweise wird  mir auch zu viel vereinfacht:
> 
> Beispiel Bunny Hop:
> Joy of Bike hat insofern recht, dass man selten einen super hohen Bunny Hop braucht. Trotzdem ist es _für mich_ vom Verständnis her wichtig zu wissen wo die Höhe überhaupt herkommt um dann zu wissen bei welchem Teil der Bewegung ich eher faul sein kann.
> ...


Gut zusammengefasst, sehe ich auch so! Joy of Bike lebt halt großteils von Lees Ansätzen, und das sind jene, die du aufzählst. Was ich an Leuten wie Lee schätze, sind aber durchaus ihre "0 oder 1" Denkweise bzw. die einfachen, klaren Ansagen. Das macht es einem auch leicht, für sich zu überlegen - passt oder passt nicht für mich. Finde ich für mich hilfreicher als langes Geschwafel ohne konkrete Takeaways.


----------



## mad raven (16. Juni 2021)

trialsrookie schrieb:


> Gut zusammengefasst, sehe ich auch so! Joy of Bike lebt halt großteils von Lees Ansätzen, und das sind jene, die du aufzählst. Was ich an Leuten wie Lee schätze, sind aber durchaus ihre "0 oder 1" Denkweise bzw. die einfachen, klaren Ansagen. Das macht es einem auch leicht, für sich zu überlegen - passt oder passt nicht für mich. Finde ich für mich hilfreicher als langes Geschwafel ohne konkrete Takeaways.


Lustig wie unterschiedlich die Wahrnehmung so ist: mir sind die Ansagen zu absolut.
Ich mag kein Geschwafel, aber nur schwarz Weiß tut auch nicht

Wunderbars Beispiel dafür hier im Forum: entweder der Ellenbogen raus oder hängende Ferse Thread: Thema zentral stehen. Wurde auf über 10 Seiten diskutiert. Ist auch meistens richtig aber gibt eben Ausnahme. 
Von Lee kenne ich nur "*immer* über dem Tretlager stehen"

Ich finde die Videos nicht grundfalsch, aber imho benötigt man schön ein Grundwissen oder Grundverständnis un Aussagen einordnen zu können.


----------



## Enno_Eckhardt (29. Juli 2021)

Hier sieht man einen kleinen Whip in slomo:


----------



## Marc B (3. Dezember 2021)

Ich habe 50 Videos gratis veröffentlicht zur Fahrtechnik für MTB Fahrtechnik-Trainer/innen, oder die es werden wollen - viel Input, viel Know-How. Ihr findet sie in meiner Signatur hier 

LG und viel Spaß damit!
Marc


----------



## Marc B (3. Januar 2022)

Die 32 Lern-Lektionen zu Bunny Hop etc. habe ich ja hier hochgeladen als Hilfe zum Selber Üben 

Etwas zusammengefasst und in einem Video hier die 5 Schritte zum Bunny Hop:


----------



## Marc B (6. Januar 2022)

Auch wieder in ein Video gepackt aus den Lektionen zusammengefasst - 5 Schritte zum Versetzen Üben:


----------

